# VAG COM - Disable Parking Light?



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone know what settings need to be adjusted to disable the amber parking lights (on the sides of the headlight that is) using VAG COM? 

Tried searching the forums, and came across 1 post with the title, but the guy just said "Done" in the thread and didn't say anything else. 

Thanks!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

I'm not sure that you can..


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

njm23 said:


> I'm not sure that you can..


 I saw another thread where a member had done it. Unfortunately all he said was "Done." I reached out to him separately, but want to see if anyone else has done it. 

For you reference, that thread is here


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

FYI.... I found the answer... Sort Of.

For anyone who's interested, there's an option in VCDS under Cent Elec-9 under the long coding helper. I forget which bit it is, but it states "Front Parking Light Dimming" which is defaulted to 00. If you change this to 01, it dims the parking lights to 1% which are barely noticeable.

It was about the only thing I could really find. I tried some other options but they didn't work. If someone knows how to disable them completely though, I'd be all ears. Thanks!


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FYI.... I found the answer... Sort Of.
> 
> For anyone who's interested, there's an option in VCDS under Cent Elec-9 under the long coding helper. I forget which bit it is, but it states "Front Parking Light Dimming" which is defaulted to 00. If you change this to 01, it dims the parking lights to 1% which are barely noticeable.
> 
> It was about the only thing I could really find. I tried some other options but they didn't work. If someone knows how to disable them completely though, I'd be all ears. Thanks!


why do you want to disable them?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

martinelles said:


> why do you want to disable them?


Well, #1... they're not needed. The light from the OEM HIDs brightens them enough. Not to mention I don't like amber. Newer cars don't have amber in their headlights.

#2, I already have enough amber other places. The AchTuning LED DRL / Amber Turns, and the side mirrors are plenty.

They're just not necessary. Hence why the Euro versions of them have 0 amber.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump...Any word on completely disabling them?


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah.. cut the wire at the harness. LOL :laugh:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

:laugh: And enjoy your Bulb out errors.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey... but they'll be disabled fo sho' ! :laugh:


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Mine is not 2010 but 2013
I changed byte 17 and now my amber parking light is off
But it blinks with turn signal on
So i think it would be possible for 2010 as well


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

I found this searching on internet (Since I want to swap to HID and I lost cable for vag so for meantime)
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f9/disabling-drl-2010-cc-16219/

To change DRL state:

DRLs OFF

1) Headlight switch to OFF,
2) Select Left indicator while
3) Simultaneously holding the stalk hard back towards you to flash the lights while
4) Simultaneously turning the IGN on for a couple seconds - until you hear the DING.

DRLs are now OFF.

I'll try tonight and see if this works on mine. so I can also buy clear lights to replace above fog to use it as DRL as well...... will see.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> I found this searching on internet (Since I want to swap to HID and I lost cable for vag so for meantime)
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f9/disabling-drl-2010-cc-16219/
> 
> To change DRL state:
> ...



Ive tried that before to turn off the DRLs...doesnt work.


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Ive tried that before to turn off the DRLs...doesnt work.


Good to know. Will try anyway and let you know didn't work as well.........


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

didn't work..... I guess I have to find my OBDII to usb cable.....


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Does anyone know what settings need to be adjusted to disable the amber parking lights (on the sides of the headlight that is) using VAG COM?
> 
> Tried searching the forums, and came across 1 post with the title, but the guy just said "Done" in the thread and didn't say anything else.
> 
> Thanks!


Bumped from the dead!

Has anybody discovered how to disable the permanent amber parking lights? I'm interested in modding my headlights and came across this thread via google.

Cheers.


----------



## atagilbert (Nov 12, 2014)

Neosapian said:


> Bumped from the dead!
> 
> Has anybody discovered how to disable the permanent amber parking lights? I'm interested in modding my headlights and came across this thread via google.
> 
> Cheers.


+1


----------



## svizoman (Jan 10, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FYI.... I found the answer... Sort Of.
> 
> For anyone who's interested, there's an option in VCDS under Cent Elec-9 under the long coding helper. I forget which bit it is, but it states "Front Parking Light Dimming" which is defaulted to 00. If you change this to 01, it dims the parking lights to 1% which are barely noticeable.
> 
> It was about the only thing I could really find. I tried some other options but they didn't work. If someone knows how to disable them completely though, I'd be all ears. Thanks!


try to send it over PM but you do not clear the box. 


Where did you hear what you say. Here can it be found what can be dimmed and coded and no parking light are mentioned. 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_A4_(8E)_Central_Electronics_(8EC/8ED)

please do not say something unless you are pretty sure.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Does anyone know what settings need to be adjusted to disable the amber parking lights (on the sides of the headlight that is) using VAG COM?
> 
> Tried searching the forums, and came across 1 post with the title, but the guy just said "Done" in the thread and didn't say anything else.
> 
> Thanks!



remove light bulbs...done!


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Dimmed mine to 1%. cant even tell.


----------

